# Fumehood for sale.UK



## Dave.zap (Mar 5, 2016)

Not me selling but saw this on ebay. I don't have the space for it but seems like not a bad buy?

http://r.ebay.com/IkUit3


----------



## 4metals (Mar 5, 2016)

That looks like an amazing deal at less than $75 US! And if the blower and ductwork sitting in front of it is included it is an even better deal. Since the seller is just cleaning out, it likely is included. 

I think you Brits should get into a good old dogfight over this!


----------



## Lou (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm sure Jon will be hitching it up to zoom away in his spaceship.


Lou


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2016)

Lou said:


> I'm sure Jon will be hitching it up to zoom away in his spaceship.
> 
> 
> Lou




:lol:


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 5, 2016)

Very tempting.
But do not think I could put the transport in place by the end of the auction.
Fully booked up a month in advance dang.
Any one got a 7.5 ton truck?


----------



## Dave.zap (Mar 5, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> Very tempting.
> But do not think I could put the transport in place by the end of the auction.
> Fully booked up a month in advance dang.
> Any one got a 7.5 ton truck?



Really. How much do you think it could weigh?



Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2016)

A LWB transit or a hiline Merc would take it. 

Hehe Lou thanks for thinking of me but I just got all mine installed otherwise I'd be contacting the guy 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 5, 2016)

Dave.zap said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempting.
> ...


It is not just the weight but the dimension's.
You could fit the main cupboard in a L.W.B. Transit but it would have to be centrally located or the van would be on a tilt, and I do not think you could fit the lighter item's around it.
The extra cost of a 7.5 cargo truck is not to much and would do the job no problem, better to over plan a little than have to do two run's.
May be a good Luton at a pinch.
I am always very cautious when planning an action.


----------



## Dave.zap (Mar 10, 2016)

Sold for 148 pounds.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 10, 2016)

That is a very good price. Those are the deals that rarely come along when you need them.


----------

